# When Rodding A Main Line.........



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

When you're up against a blockage going nowhere fast how long will you stick with your starting bit before switching to something else to initially get the line open ?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

The number I picked out from the air is three passes.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> The number I picked out from the air is three passes.


Then resort to lye ... Lol


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> The number I picked out from the air is three passes.




I'm talking about when you can't get past a certain spot to initially get the line flowing, just sitting there spinning in one spot.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

5 - 10 minutes.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

As long as it takes to get the customer to come out and see for them self, how big their problem is.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I am impatient as hell. I couldn't do more than 5 minutes before I pulled it back to see if it was shiny, muddy, or roots. While its in there I will usually try and locate the sewer and the point at which I stopped. Here if its within 5' of the tap and its a PVC main it is likely settled at the city tie in. We are not allowed to go any further.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Then resort to lye ... Lol





AlbacoreShuffle said:


> As long as it takes to get the customer to come out and see for them self, how big their problem is.


LMAO! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

5 to 10 max, during which I'll hammer it a bit or try to find a better angle for the knife.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Then resort to lye ... Lol


You keep on jugging about the lye and CC's gonna come up there and open a can of whoop arse on you! :yes::laughing:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe say something like this to the customer,,,, 
If I stop now and jetter it I'll waive the rooter job. 
It's a depends on this and that situation. 
Gotta go, plane is boarding. 
Smile.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> Maybe say something like this to the customer,,,,
> If I stop now and jetter it I'll waive the rooter job.
> It's a depends on this and that situation.
> Gotta go, plane is boarding.
> Smile.


Whoops, sorry i didnt answer correctly. maybe bang away for 5-10 min, thats a long time at one spot, right? :blink:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

5-10 minutes.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I usually go by feel. I dont think I have ever sat and spun on something for 10 min. Try a different bit/blade and see how it reacts. Pulling it back and seeing what may be on the bit/blade may tell ya everything.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> I usually go by feel. I dont think I have ever sat and spun on something for 10 min. Try a different bit/blade and see how it reacts. Pulling it back and seeing what may be on the bit/blade may tell ya everything.



Same Here I try a different blade or type head


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I usually put the foot control under the machine and go run another call by then the blade is past that spot.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

If using a K-1500 of K-60 you won't experience these types of problems. Lol


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> I usually go by feel. I dont think I have ever sat and spun on something for 10 min. Try a different bit/blade and see how it reacts. Pulling it back and seeing what may be on the bit/blade may tell ya everything.


What if its a roof job, your out 100 ft plus. 
Playing change the heads is a bummer. 
That's when I tell them they need a clean out more now then before I commenced on the restore flow operation. :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> I usually put the foot control under the machine and go run another call by then the blade is past that spot.


LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

If it's not biting anything I pull it back pretty quick. Most often it is bad root ball or offset rubber saddle tap that has been offset(you can feel this one).

Now if you only run a whip this won't be a problem.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*What I made up myself is a double whammy
a tandem blade set up the first is this 


**







followed 12" behind with a another double blade set up the finger leader leads around 45's and other bends
 and the tandem blades cut though everything else :thumbup:*


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

JERRYMAC said:


> *What I made up myself is a double whammy
> a tandem blade set up the first is this
> 
> 
> ...



Spartan sells a similar product. My worry is with separated lines. This will likely get you started into the offset and hung with the blades behind. I have heard a lot of good things about them though.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> I usually go by feel. I dont think I have ever sat and spun on something for 10 min. Try a different bit/blade and see how it reacts. Pulling it back and seeing what may be on the bit/blade may tell ya everything.





I do the same, 5 minutes max before it comes back in for a bit change.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> *What I made up myself is a double whammy
> a tandem blade set up the first is this
> 
> 
> ...





I'm guessing that you would want the whip end to be pretty stiff ??? I bought the connectors for this setup but am gun shy on it getting hung up or coming undone in reverse.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> I'm guessing that you would want the whip end to be pretty stiff ??? I bought the connectors for this setup but am gun shy on it getting hung up or coming undone in reverse.


Does Rick have to show you how its done? :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Does Rick have to show you how its done? :laughing:




I don't think he puts a bend in his (sectional cable) ? He says it cork screws through stoppages and around 90's :yes:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> I don't think he puts a bend in his (sectional cable) ? He says it cork screws through stoppages and around 90's :yes:


Actually, that's his claim to fame. That's how he goes through 2" to get his 4" or 6" drains.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> I'm guessing that you would want the whip end to be pretty stiff ??? I bought the connectors for this setup but am gun shy on it getting hung up or coming undone in reverse.


This was one of the reasons I went with Spartan. Get hung and worst case lose your cutters but get the cable back. Locate it and do the repair to get them back.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Actually, that's his claim to fame. That's how he goes through 2" to get his 4" or 6" drains.




I (most of us) know all about him but I'm going to be nice & keep my mouth shut :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> This was one of the reasons I went with Spartan. Get hung and worst case lose your cutters but get the cable back. Locate it and do the repair to get them back.




You bought the Spartan setup ? Have a pic or link ?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Never happened, I ran though grease
lines,
and lines full of roots :thumbup:
*


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

JERRYMAC said:


> *What I made up myself is a double whammy*
> *a tandem blade set up the first is this *
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea, it looks just like this one I took on Gorlitz web site.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> You bought the Spartan setup ? Have a pic or link ?


I was thinking like you so I never pulled the trigger. They aren't that expensive but it worried me. They have a pic on their site.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Albacore, I don't know your intention with your highlighted words regarding Jerry's illustration, but Jerry just borrowed the picture from the Gorlitz site, but what he is saying is that makes his own leader and blade like that, followed by another cutter in tandem.

But even if Jerry were to say that he invented that set up pictured in his post, it would not be untrue, because I thought I invented it myself, but actually it's one of those natural thinking man's tool that one comes up when he has a bit of cable and some splices on his truck.

The time I "invented" it was a late night call at an apartment building. What I call an "octoplex". Four upstairs and four downstairs apartments. At the time, I had never seen such a leading cable before a blade, nor knew of anybody who used one. 

Many of these apartments were constructed with a common main line that went down the center of the hallway with no exposed cleanouts and the main being under a sidewalk the entire way out. The kicker was the toilets weren't back to back, but instead joined through an horizontal sanitary cross in the middle of the common hallway thirty feet on center from the downstairs toilets. The sanitary cross was realized when you'd rod the line from one toilet and come up in the opposite toilet sixty feet away.

I made my own leader followed by a blade to find the turn to get my cable out of the building drain to the building sewer. Most drain cleaners would bend the cable after the blade, which distorts the cutting. I put the leader in front of the blade to find the outlet of the sanitary tee and keep the blade edges true to the side wall of the pipe. 

I got the idea from the common method of cleaning sink drains without an end by bending the end of the cable and letting the cable scrub the pipe. I "figured" a centered blade after the bend would make for a better cutting job.

Little did I know was that plenty of guys have "come up" with that idea and it has been marketed by some cable manufactures for some time.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

If I have the big eel in it I will grind for 5 minutes max and if it's not going through I am pulling it back, to camera and locate and possibly dig. If it is a small machine I pull it back and go bigger!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> I (most of us) know all about him but I'm going to be nice & keep my mouth shut :laughing:



I still don't know why you're so down on Rick and his preference of that sectional. He's found something that works well for him and certainly isn't lacking in his variety of equipment.

What exactly do you "know all about him"?

Does his understanding of the workings of a particular sectional machine offend you?

I don't think I've ever read where he cast aspersions to any member on that other forum the way you feel the need to do to him.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I thought the boat anchor joke was pretty funny, personally.

Wrong, but damn funny nonetheless :yes::laughing:

Lighten up, brother


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I thought the boat anchor joke was pretty funny, personally.
> 
> Wrong, but damn funny nonetheless :yes::laughing:
> 
> Lighten up, brother


There isn't anyone else over there to yank on Ricks chain. It is usually funny until threats start flying Asstymes way from other plumbers. Rick can handle his own and is obviously more than a capable plumber but its almost like he is their cult leader :laughing: and people will fight for him. Weird.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> I still don't know why you're so down on Rick and his preference of that sectional. He's found something that works well for him and certainly isn't lacking in his variety of equipment.
> 
> What exactly do you "know all about him"?
> 
> ...


Assy is just trying to pour cold water on an over-inflated ego. It's not about the machine, really.

And he has had posts deleted for name calling. There are two groups of people there: those who are willing to wag their tail and be patted on the head by the big dog, and those who aren't.



Gettinit said:


> There isn't anyone else over there to yank on Ricks chain. It is usually funny until threats start flying Asstymes way from other plumbers. Rick can handle his own and is obviously more than a capable plumber but its almost like he is their cult leader :laughing: and people will fight for him. Weird.


True. Very talented and knowledgeable. A true professional on the job from what I see. Online, though, he illustrates a failing grade in creative writing (overuse of common words such as I, me, my, and mine.)


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*where is*

ALL CLEAR SEWER? billy :whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

SewerRat said:


> There are two groups of people there: those who are willing to wag their tail and be patted on the head by the big dog, and those who aren't.


That's not true.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> ALL CLEAR SEWER? billy :whistling2:




NYC Drain Guy..................:whistling2:

Most don't question him because they are afraid of his cult leader like stature.

He is VERY knowledgeable but often likes to stretch the truth, is a braggart and loves to oversell the K-Pussy. It's Nothing personal I just like to call him out on things when I see fit so others are not misled by his one way approach


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> That's not true.


OK, I thought it was. My mistake. Sorry. (wag, wag)


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

This much IS true. For whatever reason, many people find him incredibly overbearing and he has driven many, many good participating members away from there because they're just tired of him.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Most don't question him because they are afraid of his cult leader like stature.
> 
> He is VERY knowledgeable but often likes to stretch the truth, is a braggart and loves to oversell the K-Pussy. It's Nothing personal I just like to call him out on things when I see fit so others are not misled by his one way approach



How do you call it a one way approach? He says he uses other equipment when necessary. He has a go to machine he prefers, don't you? 

How do you, a relative newbie, qualify that someone is being misled by someone else for expressing _experiential _preference? That's my point in this. It has nothing to do with the milkshake drinker's personality. He _does_ things with those machines, while you have never even used one.

I don't do things the way he does, reverse augers and all that, no need to. I'd consider it if presented with a situation of necessity, but until then, I stick with what I prefer to work with and works for me. I am glad to have my horizon broadened for knowing another option, though. The same goes for the timberwolf and eel set up that I first heard of from Gearjunkie/Ben. I didn't know it existed, never used one, but if I ever want to go that route, I now know it's an option.

I find your personal experience lacking and _un_qualifed to opine on the matter of K-60s and K-50s. The latter I do not own, but have used and it does a good job, but is not my cup of tea for use, many others love them.

You, the inexperience new guy, talk about what something will or won't do, entirely based upon _what _exactly?

If you wanted to say "That guy won't shut up about the K-60!" would be one thing, but when you say "That guy won't shut up about that worthless, useless, no good excuse for a drain machine K-****e" is another thing.

Your comments imply that you have experiential knowledge of the equipment and attempt to qualify yourself to say when "the truth is being stretched", but actually you don't have said experience. You project failure for the use of the machine, not based upon aptitude, but instead on system incapability. 

Now, that's misleading.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*i'm not one of ricks groupies*

i did buy a k-60 because of him, utah, dirtyhands + a few others. it does everything I need. now as for rickie. well what can i say. oh yeah, i'm not one of his groupies. not sayin nutin not sayin nuyin just askin. billy :whistling2:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

You know what's a bummer? When your pushing against the blockage and it won't bite and won't bite and won't bite. Then with over 100ft out you pullback and realize the nut holding the blade is not tight enough. :laughing:

Rick's cool, has a great heart, means well, is super helpful. I know,, he taught me in person how to jet, by offering without an ask from me. And answered many more questions. Shouldn't bag on someone like that. But go ahead its fun to read. I like confrontation.:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

theplungerman said:


> You know what's a bummer? When your pushing against the blockage and it won't bite and won't bite and won't bite. Then with over 100ft out you pullback and realize the nut holding the blade is not tight enough..


Yep. Been there, done that.:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> There isn't anyone else over there to yank on Ricks chain. It is usually funny until threats start flying Asstymes way from other plumbers. Rick can handle his own and is obviously more than a capable plumber but its almost like he is their cult leader :laughing: and people will fight for him. Weird.


I would fight for him....and a few others. Rick is a good man who I'm proud to call a friend. He's actually the closest thing I have to plumbing mentor since I got my license unconventionally. He has a big heart and tries to help people....that's why he's so giving with his knowledge. I'm not going to call people out but there are people who have slammed him out and come back and asked questions that only he responded to without so much as a thank you.

To his critics...I will admit that he is brash, unapologetic and always thinks he's right....describes many of us here. I don't see a difference. Can't deal with his personality...oh well...your loss. Everyone has the rough edges but Rick is good where it counts. 

I've rode with him before...he really tells it like it is....he really gets that much work and really does a great job at what he does. I'm not ashamed to say....but would rather be proud to say that I hope to be where Rick is when I'm his age. 

Nobody....I mean nobody show him this post....his head is big enough already...hahaha.

BTW...Chris....it was Gene Bickford who introduced all of us to the drill sectional combo.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Sadly, several of the Ridgid west coast cult groupies also frequent this forum :sad:


Plumber Rick would never last in a REAL forum community :no:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I would fight for him....and a few others. Rick is a good man who I'm proud to call a friend. He's actually the closest thing I have to plumbing mentor since I got my license unconventionally. He has a big heart and tries to help people....that's why he's so giving with his knowledge. I'm not going to call people out but there are people who have slammed him out and come back and asked questions that only he responded to without so much as a thank you.
> 
> To his critics...I will admit that he is brash, unapologetic and always thinks he's right....describes many of us here. I don't see a difference. Can't deal with his personality...oh well...your loss. Everyone has the rough edges but Rick is good where it counts.
> 
> ...


I believe you and Rick. He will try and help anybody. Sometimes things go way overboard though. This is the things I shake my head at. The other thing is the fact that Rick gets his point across and that's it and some others lose it for the silliest of things on his behalf for no reason. Maybe there was something going on before I joined and it does go both ways. The one or two threads that I remember reading went from AT making a snide remark to him being threatened, if I remember correctly. I can see defending your stance but not to that extent.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Sadly, several of the Ridgid west coast cult groupies also frequent this forum :sad:
> 
> 
> Plumber Rick would never last in a REAL forum community :no:


I wouldn't say that. I think he would be teased a bit more but he knows his stuff. Just because I don't agree with some of what he says doesn't make him wrong. It's ok AT, I remember you having an interest in the K-60, you can admit it. He is growing on you.:surrender::brows:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I wouldn't say that. I think he would be teased a bit more but he knows his stuff. Just because I don't agree with some of what he says doesn't make him wrong. It's ok AT, I remember you having an interest in the K-60, you can admit it. He is growing on you.:surrender::brows:




Many have left the Ridgid forum because of him and I do believe that if he were to frequent one of the other 2 top forums he would be ousted :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

How did this thread turn in to a Plumber Rick thread............. any idea's on WHO might have started it..........:whistling2:



No mater, I ALWAYS get the blame for it :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Top Forums. :laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> How did this thread turn in to a Plumber Rick thread............. any idea's on WHO might have started it..........:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> No mater, I ALWAYS get the blame for it :laughing:


Sorry:devil2:, that was me. Didn't think the quick jab at you would turn into this (what little it is/was).:confused1: 

Just go get your K-60 and man up.:innocent::thumbup:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> Sadly, several of the Ridgid west coast cult groupies also frequent this forum :sad:
> 
> 
> Plumber Rick would never last in a REAL forum community :no:


I laugh at your posts calling the k silly etc. I have laughed at your flame throwing posting, but now it's personal, you have insulted me. At least I think you may have anyway.
I'm from the right coast and have more posts on ridgid. And like Rick. 
Maybe your just jealous that you don't know everything about plumbing like he does. 
With one sentence you insult numerous people. 
You are undoubtedly an immature individual. Most likely young. Young people behave like the way you are behaving. 
When you get closer to the top of the mountain and begin your descent you will learn to check yourself more often ,,,,,, and realize we are all here trying to make it the best we know how. 
Making broad brash statements about a group of posters in a forum in a demeaning way suggests insecurity on your part. A trait that usually rears its ugly head more often and sooner in younger and immature people. Like this smley,, 
Now if you weren't referring to me it's cool, and continue, but if you were, watch out, or bring it on grasshopper, etc. :furious:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> I laugh at your posts calling the k silly etc. I have laughed at your flame throwing posting, but now it's personal, you have insulted me. At least I think you may have anyway.
> I'm from the right coast and have more posts on ridgid. And like Rick.
> Maybe your just jealous that you don't know everything about plumbing like he does.
> With one sentence you insult numerous people.
> ...





It was definitely not directed at you or any other specific person but if the shoe fits thread with it


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll give my honest assessment without any facetiousness. I have noticed that ALL who know Rick personally like him a lot. That stands in his favor by any standard. Those that know him personally "get" his online personality. Those who haven't met him and only know his forum presence apparently see a different Rick than he is in real life. Personally he strikes me as a person who isn't interested in any conversation unless it can be used to bring attention to himself, his abilities, his tool collection, etc. I have also noticed a very harsh response when anyone other than his personal friends question or second guess him on any subject, in other words he appears to expect to be the final authority on most subjects. That being said, by all accounts that is not the real Rick, who is said to be true-blue, generous, affable, charismatic, an all-around likeable guy. It is unfortunate that not all are given the chance to meet him, because it is a fact that many people find him overbearing on the forum for whatever reason. Fair or not, he has always been a source of controversy on that forum.

Can I be any fairer to him or more honest in my assessment?

Edit: BTW I would actually like to try a K-60 sometime. :yes:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> Sadly, several of the Ridgid west coast cult groupies also frequent this forum :sad:
> 
> 
> Plumber Rick would never last in a REAL forum community :no:





AssTyme said:


> It was definitely not directed at you or any other specific person but if the shoe fits thread with it


What's sad is your attitude. You are lacking in the area of deductive reasoning, what that means and all that entails.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRat said:


> I'll give my honest assessment without any facetiousness. I have noticed that ALL who know Rick personally like him a lot. That stands in his favor by any standard. Those that know him personally "get" his online personality. Those who haven't met him and only know his forum presence apparently see a different Rick than he is in real life. *Personally he strikes me as a person who isn't interested in any conversation unless it can be used to bring attention to himself, his abilities, his tool collection, etc.* LOL, yup, 100% right on this. I have also noticed a very harsh response when anyone other than his personal friends question or second guess him on any subject, in other words he appears to expect to be the final authority on most subjects. Only seen this twice and both times was definitely warranted. That being said, by all accounts that is not the real Rick, who is said to be true-blue, generous, affable, charismatic, an all-around likeable guy. It is unfortunate that not all are given the chance to meet him, because it is a fact that many people find him overbearing on the forum for whatever reason. Fair or not, he has always been a source of controversy on that forum.
> 
> Can I be any fairer to him or more honest in my assessment?
> 
> Edit: BTW I would actually like to try a K-60 sometime. :yes:


Absolutely honest...fairness.... it is your own opinion and it's neither right nor wrong...it's your opinion. Something my Dad told me long time ago was "more people get fired because of incompatibility than incompetence". This may be the case in this situation.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

You know you made it when you are the subject of 4 pages of posts on a forum you do not belong to...


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

The other thing I will say is that by the same reasoning some take offense to Asstyme without being able to see the humor in the fact that his posts amount to the biggest leg-pulling assault in forum history.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> The other thing I will say is that by the same reasoning some take offense to Asstyme without being able to see the humor in the fact that his posts amount to the biggest leg-pulling assault in forum history.


:saddam::ninja::laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Is this here Rick in Texas like someone said in the other thread?

I'm confused and I know better thane to post on the internet. __ing winter, anyway. My favorite motorcycle's spokes need tightening, so between tightening spokes or posting on the internit, I guess spokes win out.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Slick Rick. Is from Texas. Haven't seen him on in a while


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Are we still on topic? Or are we spinning against a blockage?


----------



## landplumbing (Nov 19, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> Are we still on topic? Or are we spinning against a blockage?


:laughing:

what is a reverse auger ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Probably ought to get back on topic...


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

I run with no head the first time through, trying to start a flow.
If no resistance is encountered, on goes a proper tool, sized 1" smaller
than pipe's dia.
If you are just spinning on something solid, chances are it's a brass plug
at the end of the last combo :laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

BigDave said:


> I run with no head the first time through, trying to start a flow.
> If no resistance is encountered, on goes a proper tool, sized 1" smaller
> than pipe's dia.
> If you are just spinning on something solid, chances are it's a brass plug
> at the end of the last combo :laughing:


Or you happen across a combo for a clean out that wasn't there  and full to the top ~13' full of blacktop.:thumbsup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

BigDave said:


> I run with no head the first time through, trying to start a flow.
> *If no resistance is encountered, on goes a proper tool, sized 1" smaller
> than pipe's dia.*
> If you are just spinning on something solid, chances are it's a brass plug
> at the end of the last combo :laughing:




Your final bit size is 1" smaller than the pipes diameter ? If so what are you running for cable/machine ?


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Your final bit size is 1" smaller than the pipes diameter ? If so what are you running for cable/machine ?


No, it's just what goes in after the bare cable, I'll camera after that
to make sure the full sized cutter's not gonna get hung up.
I have a Spartan 300 with two drums, for 2" drains, 75' of 3/8 cable.
For larger pipes, it's 100' of 5/8


----------

